# Passer l'hiver



## chupi

Bonjour, je cherche un traduction espagnole familière pour l'expression:

*"Il ne passera pas l'hiver."* Dans le sens qu'il va mourir bientôt.

Morira entre de poco, me parait trop plat pour cette expression.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider...

Chupi.


----------



## Domtom

No se me ocurre ninguna expresión idiomática. 

Y lo que más se suele oir es:

_No le queda mucho de vida_
_Se morirá pronto_

¡Ah!

_Tiene los días contados_


----------



## swift

chupi said:


> Morira entre de poco, me parait trop plat pour cette expression.



Personnellement, cela me semble une construction fautive. On dirait plutôt "Morirá dentro de poco."

Je crois que "no sobrevivirá el invierno" pourrait marcher.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjur,

- no pasará el invierno... tout simplement

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chupi

Vale Domtom,

Veo que respondes mucho a mis hilos, siento molestarte con todas mis preguntas pero estoy haciendo los subtitulos de una peli francesa para amigos españoles y es verdad que hay muchas expresiones muy coloquial cuyo sentido no logro encontrar en español. De todas formas muchisimas gracias por tu tiempo y tu "sabiduria" jeje.

Chupi.


----------



## abraxas72

hola, morirá dentro de poco me parece bien, de otro modo podría ser:
le queda poco tiempo de vida, sus días estan contados, o para lograr algo más poético se puede jugar un poco en torno a la primavera, genre: no verá llegar la primavera, o ya vivió su última primavera...


----------



## Domtom

Domtom said:


> ¡Ah!
> 
> _Tiene los días contados_


 


abraxas72 said:


> de otro modo podría ser:
> le queda poco tiempo de vida, sus días estan contados, o para lograr algo más poético se puede jugar un poco en torno a la primavera, genre: no verá llegar la primavera, o ya vivió su última primavera...


 
Está muy bien la de "vivió su última primavera", con ese tono más poético como dices.

Quisiera comentar una cosa sobre "tiene los días contados" o "sus días están contados". Es una expresión neutra en cuanto a respeto; el contexto determinará si lo dices con ganas de que se muera o por el contrario lo dices con respeto, y simplemente manifestando que al parecer se morirá pronto, pero sin desear mal a nadie.


----------



## chupi

El contexto es mas bien que como no para de drogarse con cocaina, la gente le dice "tu passeras pas l'hiver" entonces, aunque me guste lo del poético, aqui se trata mas de una amenaza... me quedo con lo de "vas a morir dentro de poco". un poco neutro pero al menos el sentido es corecto y es bastante directo.

Muchas gracias a todos para vuestras propuestas!

Chups.


----------



## swift

chupi said:


> El contexto es mas bien que como no para de drogarse con cocaina, la gente le dice "tu passeras pas l'hiver" (...).



¿Te das cuenta de cuán importante es ofrecer el contexto desde el principio?

Te sugiero "no verás pasar el invierno".


----------



## Domtom

Ya, te entiendo, *Chupi*. Pero a lo mejor la traducción literal de _no pasará el invierno_ (*Martine*) es muy buena. Yo es que no me suena mucho, pero con esto no quiero decir que no exista, sino que igual desconocía.

*Swift*: no había visto este tu último post (estaba posteando). Veo que coincidimos.


----------



## rolandbascou

Tal vez la forma "no llegar" : no llegara al invierno


----------



## Domtom

Es que hay una diferencia:

No llegar al invierno....... está tan mal, que no llegará vivo al día 22 de diciembre.

No pasará el invierno...... está tan mal, que igual no llegará al invierno, y si llega, mal lo va a pasar; el frío terminará de rematarlo, y no tendrá fuerzas y antes de que se termine el invierno, la palmará (= morirá).

De todos modos, repito que no me suena, ni con llegar ni con pasar; pero a lo mejor sí que se dice..., o que se entiende aunque no existiera la expresión...


----------



## swift

Domtom said:


> Es que hay una diferencia:
> 
> No llegar al invierno....... está tan mal, que no llegará vivo al día 22 de diciembre.
> 
> No pasará el invierno...... está tan mal, que igual no llegará al invierno, y si llega, mal lo va a pasar; el frío terminará de rematarlo, y no tendrá fuerzas y antes de que se termine el invierno, la palmará (= morirá).
> 
> De todos modos, repito que no me suena, ni con llegar ni con pasar; pero a lo mejor sí que se dice..., o que se entiende aunque no existiera la expresión...



Es por eso que sugiero "no verás pasar el invierno", pues me suena más a amenaza (si es que decirle a un cocainómano que su adicción va a acabar con su vida es una amenaza).


----------



## Probo

Hola: Hay varias expresiones populares para este asunto, pero no tengo certeza de su difusión. La que creo que es más frecuente es "Le quedan dos Telediarios". Te puede valer "este no va a comer la uvas". hay otra que estuvo muy extendida en España hace años "Le quedan tres papeles". Su difusión fue tanta, que Miguel Delibes publicó una novela con el título de "La Hoja Roja". Es la historia de un viejo al que le queda poco tiempo de vida, tiempo que dedica a sus recuerdos. El título hace referencia a las hojitas rojas de los antiguos librillos de papel de fumar. La hoja roja era la antepenúltima y se avisaba así al usuario para que fuera comprando más. Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Personalmente lo he oído y con cualquier medida de tiempo: semana, mes, cualquier estación del año, año... Quizá sea una cuestión regional 

Tu propuesta Swift es más general, en el caso de este hilo nos situamos antes del invierno y sabemos que el enlace se acabará antes de su fin.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Cintia&Martine said:


> Personalmente lo he oído y con cualquier medida de tiempo: semana, mes, cualquier estación del año, año...


 
Sólo que... con *mes*... puede haber confusión. 

Cuando yo digo que "no voy a llegar a fin de mes", no estoy diciendo que  ... ya me entendéis; sino que... también me entendéis  .


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> Quizá sea una cuestión regional



Creo que, en efecto, las traducciones variarán en función del país. En los países tropicales, por ejemplo, no existe el invierno, sino las estaciones seca y lluviosa. Personalmente, nunca he escuchado "no vas a ver la estación lluviosa". Pero "no verás las lluvias de octubre" (último mes, el más tempestuoso por cierto, de la estación lluviosa) quizá sea una forma que se ajuste.



> Tu propuesta Swift es más general, en el caso de este hilo nos situamos antes del invierno y sabemos que el enlace se acabará antes de su fin.


Ya lo sé, simplemente di una opción para quienes no tienen invierno.

Salut!


----------



## Domtom

Otra:

_Él no podrá contarlo._


----------



## swift

Domtom said:


> Otra:
> 
> _Él no podrá contarlo._



Dans le même esprit: "no contarás los días de invierno". (D'après le contexte fourni par Chupi, on s'adresse à la deuxième personne du singulier).


----------



## Pinairun

Partiendo de la estación en que nos encontremos, podemos poner el límite en la siguiente:

Éste no llega al verano.
Éste no llega al otoño.
Etc.

Il ne faut pas "noyer le poisson". Ce sont des expressions très quotidiennes.

Salut


----------



## Domtom

Pinairun said:


> Partiendo de la estación en que nos encontremos, podemos poner el límite en la siguiente:
> 
> Éste no llega al verano.
> Éste no llega al otoño.
> Etc.


 
Oui, mais...

Dejando de lado que el invierno esté cerca para ese pobre hombre, lo cual estaría en el contexto, pero vamos a olvidarnos por un momento del mismo, la estación "mejor" (bueno, ninguna es buena para morir) es la del invierno para mí, porque dicen que cuando mueren más viejos y enfermos graves es en otoño, porque es una estación triste y tal. Entonces claro, uno en ese estado, posiblemente no llegará a invierno. Puede soportar la primavera, el verano, y luego el otoño ya no.


----------

